# Need advice on Tractor/loader



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

I am needing another tractor with a loader on the farm. Mainly to load small squares using a bale grapple. First I will get all the info out. I use a 1037 NH bale wagon and would like to purchase a Steffens 6512 to load customers as they come to purchase hay.

The 2 tractors I now own are a 4440 without loader. JD 2755 MFWD with a 245 loader.

I do not believe the JD 2755 will handle 15 second cutting alfalfa square bales at a time using the Steffens 6512, maybe I am wrong please correct me if I am.

I thought about a skidsteer for loading but I would rather have a tractor with a PTO for other uses.

Bottom line is I have to get something because we load all the customers by hand and I have to make things easier.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think JD 2755 MFWD will handle a 15 bale grapple with alfalfa bales. My dairyman neighbor utilized a 2355 2wd with loader to handle 4X4 large square bales of alfalfa with no problems. Granted the 15 bale grapple will protrude further in frt of tractor than a 4X4 bale. Tractordata shows 245 loader lift at full height at bucket pins is 2339 lbs & breakout 3546 lbs


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tx Jim is right;

According to Steffens you need a loader that has a 2200 pound capacity......which you have.

http://www.steffensystems.com/oldsite/Handlers/Small_Bales/6512.htm

It says the shipping weight on the grapple is just under 700 pounds and then add your hay.

Regards, Mike


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

http://thebalehandler.com/pricing/2009%20Steffen%20-%20Handlers.pdf

I calculate ~ 1200 pounds just for the steffens 6512 with the rotator. My second cut alfalfa bales are normally 70-80. 80x15 1200. Thats 2400 total,

I have picked up some heavy alfalfa round bales with this tractor, like Texas Jim says this protrudes out further. I would be interested if someone on her has a 6512 on a tractor this size.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Not the same as you're considering but might give some idea.

We have a 2955 2wd with cab; 265 loader; Bale Handler TBH15-ARHD (high reach, rotating, heavy duty) Ours was made before they became Steffens.

thebalehandler.com/Small_Bale_Handlers/TBH15.htm

We only load 15 on edge which puts them to the front of the 18 bale grapple. Our bales are 50#.

A huge piece of concrete on hay forks on the back of tractor.

Tilting the loader back for top bales takes about all of the 265's hydraulics.

Very much of a uphill slope and tractor wants to spin.

All the weight that far out from the tractor takes everything its got.

Jeff & Shelia


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

telehandler is about as good as it gets for running a grapple, we have a JCB 525-60 5500 lbs capacity and 3900 lbs at 19 feet full extension no extra weights added. They are pricey but the will do a lot better then a loader tractor. Skid steer will out maneuver a telehandler but lacks the reach of both the loader tractor and the telehandler. I traded a Kubota M 95x with a loader for the JCB would do it again. Good luck good used loader tractors can be hard to find


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

I have been doing some extensive research and this i what I have come up with. I have narrowed what would work for me is a 3155 MFWD with a 265 loader. I believe this will suit me better due to the fact having a 245 and 265 loaders will be handy due to the fact they can use the same loader attachments. Looks like the 3155 is 3508 pounds heaver than the 2755. The 265 loader has approximately 1500 pound greater lift capacity. I have looked at tons of used tractors and would love to have a 40554255/4455 but I think they are still overpriced.

Thanks


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

toddhandy said:


> I have been doing some extensive research and this i what I have come up with. I have narrowed what would work for me is a 3155 MFWD with a 265 loader. I believe this will suit me better due to the fact having a 245 and 265 loaders will be handy due to the fact they can use the same loader attachments. Looks like the 3155 is 3508 pounds heaver than the 2755. The 265 loader has approximately 1500 pound greater lift capacity. I have looked at tons of used tractors and would love to have a 40554255/4455 but I think they are still overpriced.
> 
> Thanks


Think you'll be better satisfied with the 3155 than the 2755. Being able to use same attachments is a big plus.

You probably know this but if you buy tractor and loader separately; there are different frames for the utility tractors and row crops.

Hope you find what you're looking for and it works good for you.

Shelia


----------



## WaterShedRanch (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with RockyHill I think you'll be happier with the larger tractor. I run a 15 bale kings tie grabber on a JD 5095m. It has rear weights and the tires are loaded, and it's all the tractor wants to handle. It's not the physical weight that is the problem but rather how far forward the load extends that makes it unstable and hard to curl the bucket.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

So I got a 6515 bale loader out east and had it shipped to my place. Looks in good shape, had some brackets made for my loader. Looks like this 6515 was modified to load higher. The loader picks of the bales ok but I am not able to tilt back. My thoughts are cut off the added on section and bolt it to the original mounts. I am grabbing bales off a stack from a 1037. What are your thoughts?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Todd,

Take a look at the attached spec sheet on a tele-hander.

Using the middle chart, notice that the max cap. is over 9,000#, at 24" from mounting plate, but when you go out to 12' (from same plate), the cap. is now 3,300#.

Distance seems to matter, with lifting cap. and tilting ability, IMHO.

Larry


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

r82230 said:


> Todd,
> 
> Take a look at the attached spec sheet on a tele-hander.
> 
> ...


 Distance does affect lift ability and tipping very much. Not being smart, worked on testing grounds for crane manufacturer some and we had to test each machine before shipped. Machine that would had 20 tons at like 15 foot radius would tip with maybe 3,000 lbs at about 65 foot radius.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Makes a huge difference.....every inch


----------

